# Athearn Big Boy problems



## Jack Bricker (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi,
This is my first post and I was just wondering if anybody else has had this same problem. I own an Athearn Genesis Big Boy from 2006 and after a year of running the motor/gearbox is making a whine/purring sound. I am somewhat concerned as I don't know enough about small mechanical toys to feel comfortable taking it apart but, I don't want the thing to break either. I have been pretty good about keeping it oiled except when I didn't run it for a year and another time when I ran it for 40 hours with no oiling as it seemed to be fine. Does anybody have any idea what could be the cause of the whine? I have run it for well over 100 hours at varing speeds so, is it just normal wear and tear or is there something else wrong that I need to worry about?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

you need to lube and grease the gears and what not also you might want to clean the brushes. That will solve your problem.


----------

